# VW Dasher + Audi Fox Hood Grill Trim - 321071291



## hjohnso4 (May 18, 2013)

For sale:

Front hood grill trim for VW Dasher and Audi Fox.
"Frontziergitter"
high-polish aluminum

VW Part number 321071291

Made in West Germany

Condition: NOS Like new


----------



## originalrecipekenny (May 1, 2008)

Price. Which side?


----------

